# buttons auf einen Link verweisen



## royaco (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Wie verlinke ich ein button?

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/klickbuttons.htm#herkoemmlich

nur ich möchte das da was gelinkt wird mit dem button!

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Dann schau mal was hinter "action" steht. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## royaco (28. Mai 2006)

ok, aber was schreib ich bei "onclick" rein

weil ohne das wirds nicht verlinkt, also wenn ich das weglasse

gruss royaco


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Mai 2006)

```
<form action="irgend_eine_seite.html">
     <input type="submit" value="Klick mich, ich bin ein Button">
</form>
```
Siehe auch hier.


----------



## Maik (28. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht meinst du das hier:


```
<input type="button" value="link" onclick="location.href='deine_seite.htm'">
```


----------



## Gumbo (28. Mai 2006)

Du könntest das button-Element auch als Inhalt eines a-Elements deklarieren.
	
	
	



```
<a href="http://example.net/"><button>foobar</button></a>
```


----------

